# Reasonably Priced All-Mountain skis



## Josh784 (Dec 12, 2005)

I skiid fairly consistantly for 3 or 4 years, just renting skis, then dropped off a bit. I gave snowboarding a shot for a couple of years, and then last year our mountain never opened. I plan on heading up to the mountain more frequently, and am considering picking up a pair of skis. I'm 5'10", 145lbs, and would consider myself an intermediate skier. I like to ski all over the mountain, and don't tend to favor any particular terain.

I'd like to keep skis, boots, and bindings under $700, am am trying to locate a good deal on some equipment that would fit my needs. eBay seems to be a good option - I've seen a lot of auctions for 2004 or 2005 model skis that are still new, but considerably cheaper than the 06 models. I think this may be the best way to go, but I'm not really sure which models to look at. Unfortunately I don't really have the chance to demo any skis where I leave, so I basically have to buy sight unseen.

I'd appreciate any recommendations.

Thanks, Josh


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 12, 2005)

last years models are always the way to go.  never pay more than 400-500 for a pair of skis.

regarding which model: demo.  check out the thread on Alpine Zone about demo days at your favorite mountain.  a very worth while investment if you don't know what you want.


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 12, 2005)

All Mountain. A term that is relative to the type of skier you are.  I have an all mountain, but I wouldn't in my wildest dreams go on the bumps with them.  Sometimes All Mountain skis are too skinny to float and you can't ski on the parts of the mountain that have deep powder.  Lately, companies have been pushed the "one ski quiver" slogan instead of the all mountain thing.  Once again, it's all relative, but to me an All Mountain ski is one that will float on powder days and be fairly stable at high speeds and be responsive in off piste conditions.  A groomer rocket is not an all mountain ski.  It's a GS or SLALOM ski, nothing more.  You give up some stablity at high speeds for the ability to float in powder, due to the additional friction in the mid section of a fatter ski.  Float starts at 74cm mid.  GS and slalom are 64/65cm mid. So I think if you want an all mountain you should float.  That knocks about 1/3 - 1/2 of the skis marketed as All Mountain out of contention.


You're 100% on the money in regards to buying skis on Ebay that are models from the previous season.  There are lots and lots of people with money to burn who buy the new stuff every year and pay top dollar.  Those are the target consumer for the companies selling current season's models.  But once the season is over the prices drop like a can of corn and there's deals to be had.

Select All Mountain Skis (Midfats not Fatties)

Legend:
STATUS > N=NEW; U=UPDATED; UC=UNCHANGED
LEVEL > R=R; E=EXPERT; A=ADVANCED; I=INTERMEDIATE; B/N=BEGINNER/NOVICE

*ATOMIC*

MODEL | STATUS | CATEGORY | LEVEL | TIP | TAIL | WASTE | RADIUS | LENGTHS | MSRP | BINDINGS

MODEL STATUS CATEGORY LEVEL TIP WAIST TAIL RADIUS LENGTHS MSRP BINDINGS

Metron B5 U Metron E 131 76 115 11 @ 162 152, 162, 172 152, 162, 172 $1,699 $1,699 Y

Metron:EX PULS-Ti U Metron E/A 121 84 111 19 @ 175 155, 165, 175, 185 155, 165, 175, 185 $1,349 $1,349 Y

Metron:11 PULS-Ti U Metron E/A 131 76 113 11 @ 162 152, 162, 172 152, 162, 172 $1,249 $1,249 Y

Metron:10 PULS-Ti U Metron A 126 74 110 13.5 @ 171 150, 157, 164, 171, 178 150, 157, 164, 171, 178 $1,099 $1,099 Y

Metron:9 PULS U Metron A/I 126 74 110 13.5 @ 171 150, 157, 164, 171, 178 150, 157, 164, 171, 178 $949 Y

Metron:8 PULS U Metron A/I 115 72 103 17 @ 175 154, 161, 168, 175, 182 154, 161, 168, 175, 182 $849 Y

Triplets Urban Triplets Urban N Freeride A 112 78 102 20 @ 172 163, 172, 181 163, 172, 181 $799 N

Triplets HP Triplets HP N Freeride A 112 78 102 20 @ 172 163, 172, 181 163, 172, 181 $749 N

Deviant N Freeride I 112 78 102 20 @ 172 163, 172, 181 163, 172, 181 $599 N

Balanze 11mULS N Balanze A 125 74 109 12.5 @ 164 150, 157, 164, 171 $949 Y



*HEAD*

MODEL | STATUS | CATEGORY | LEVEL | TIP | TAIL | WASTE | RADIUS | LENGTHS | MSRP | BINDINGS

Monster i.M 77 SRF 2 CHIP SYSTEM N Freeride I-E 119 77 104 16.5/170 156/163/170/177/181 $1,250 $1,250 N

Monster i.M 77 N Freeride I-E 119 77 104 16.5/170 156/163/170/177/181 $1,000 $1,000 N

Monster i.M 72 SRF 2 N Freeride I-E 117 72 102 15.3/170 156/163/170/177 $800 N

Monster i.M 70 SRF 2 R Freeride B-A 112 69 101 15.5/170 156/163/170/177 $650 N

MoJo 80 N MoJo I-E 112 79 106 19.1/172 163/172/181 $675 N

MoJo 70 MoJo B_A 108 76 102 11.7/136 118/127/136/145/154/163 $375 N

Wild Thang SRF Wild Thang SRF N Thangs Thangs I-E 116 72 101 14.0/170 156, 163, 170 156, 163, 170 $800 N

*K2*

MODEL | STATUS | CATEGORY | LEVEL | TIP | TAIL | WASTE | RADIUS | LENGTHS | MSRP | BINDINGS

Recon PST IBX 14.0 U all mtn- high perf all mtn- high perf E 119 78 105 18m @ 174 160, 167, 174, 181 160, 167, 174, 181 $1,200 $1,200 Y

Recon IBX 12.0 U all mtn- high perf all mtn- high perf E 119 78 105 18m @ 174 160, 167, 174, 181 160, 167, 174, 181 $1,050 $1,050 Y

Recon U all mtn- high perf all mtn- high perf E 119 78 105 18m @ 174 160, 167, 174, 181 160, 167, 174, 181 $900 N

Public Enemy U all mtn pipe/ park E 118 85 109 20m @ 179 159, 164, 169, 174, 179 $625 N

Fatty Fatty U recreational ski board I 111 85 99 3m @ 88 88 $360 N

*ROSSIGNOL*

MODEL | STATUS | CATEGORY | LEVEL | TIP | TAIL | WASTE | RADIUS | LENGTHS | MSRP | BINDINGS

Zenith Z9 OS TPI/Axial 2 120 I Ti Met Red N Active All Mtn/ Carving E, A 126 74 105 14,8 @ 170 154, 162, 170, 176 $1,250 Y

Zenith Z5 OS TPI/Axial 2 120 I Composite Met N Active All Mtn/ Carving E, A, I 126 74 105 14,8 @ 170 154, 162, 170, 176 $950 Y

Bandit B3 N Freeride E, A 120 83 110 17,3 @ 176 160, 168, 176, 184 $1,000 N

Bandit B2 N Freeride E, A, I E, A, I 116 78 105 16,6 @ 174 16,6 @ 174 158, 166, 174, 182 158, 166, 174, 182 $900 N

Bandit B1 N Freeride I 114 74 104 15,5 @ 178 15,5 @ 178 154, 160, 168, 178 154, 160, 168, 178 $650 N

Scratch FS N Freestyle Freestyle E-I 116 84 109 19,7 @ 174 19,7 @ 174 167, 174, 181 167, 174, 181 $700 N

Scratch Sprayer FS N Freestyle Freestyle A, I A, I 110 80 103 21,2 @ 174 21,2 @ 174 168, 174, 180 168, 174, 180 $550 N

Scratch Pro R Freestyle Freestyle A, I A, I 110 80 103 14,6 @ 148 14,6 @ 148 138, 148, 158 138, 148, 158 $450 N

*SALOMON*

MODEL | STATUS | CATEGORY | LEVEL | TIP | TAIL | WASTE | RADIUS | LENGTHS | MSRP | BINDINGS

Scrambler Hot N All Mountain E/A 118 77 106 17.5 @174 158 / 166 / 174 / 182 $1,099 $1,099 Y

Scrambler 9 N All Mountain A 118 76 105 15.6 @ 166 150 / 158 / 166 / 174 / 182 $949 Y

Scrambler 8 R All Mountain A/I 123 75 110 13.2 @ 165 145 / 155 / 165 / 175 $879 Y

Scrambler Custom N All Mountain A 124 85 114 17.6 @ 172 156 / 164 / 172 / 180 $779 N

Scrambler Limited N All Mountain A/I 114 80 108 19.8 @ 170 160 / 170 / 180 $679 N

Scrambler 4 N All Mountain I 110 73 99 13.7 @ 150 140 / 150 / 160 / 170 $499 Y

Scrambler PA N All Mountain I/N 110 73 99 13.7 @ 150 140 / 150 / 160 / 170 $329 N

Teneighty Foil N Freestyle All Mountain E/A 124 85 114 17.6 @ 174 150 / 158 / 166 / 174 / 182 $779 N

Teneighty Thruster R Freestyle Park & Pipe A 114 80 108 17.1 @ 171 151 / 161 / 171 / 181 $679 N

Teneighty Flyer N Freestyle Park & Pipe Freestyle Park & Pipe I 110 80 104 18.7 @ 161 151 / 161 / 171 $449 N

*VOLKL*

MODEL | STATUS | CATEGORY | LEVEL | TIP | TAIL | WASTE | RADIUS | LENGTHS | MSRP | BINDINGS

UnLimited AC4 Motion AT N All Mountain/HP Freeride A 125 82 110 17.8@177 163, 170, 177, 184, 191 163, 170, 177, 184, 191 $1,439 $1,439 Y

UnLimited AC3 Motion AT N All Mountain/HP Freeride A 116 74 102 18.1@177 156, 163, 170, 177, 184 156, 163, 170, 177, 184 $1,319 $1,319 Y

UnLimited AC2 Motion LT N All Mountain/Freeride A, I A, I 116 72 103 17.4@177 149, 156, 163, 170, 177 149, 156, 163, 170, 177 $819 Y

Dogen Dogen N Park/ Pipe/ Twin Park/ Pipe/ Twin A,I A,I 111 81 104 19@168 138, 148, 158, 168, 178 138, 148, 158, 168, 178 $479 N

Snow Wolf U All Mtn / Touring / Tele / Back Country A 113 76 100 18.1@170 156, 163, 170, 177, 184 156, 163, 170, 177, 184 $839 N

Norbert Joos U All Mtn / Touring / Tele / Back Country A 104 70 92 20.2@170 156, 163, 170, 177, 184 156, 163, 170, 177, 184 $780 N


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2005)

I would also suggest spending 50-60% (maybe more) of your $700 budget on new boots and custom footbeds fitted by a good bootfitter (where are you located? Perhaps we could recommend one). That may only leave $200-$300 for skis/bindings. Demo and once you find a model/size you like, try sites like eBay or other online ski shops. Don't skimp on the boots just to get better skis though. Buy something adequate (perhaps used) for this season and you can think about better skis down the road.


----------



## Josh784 (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm in Walla Walla, WA.  It's located in southeastern Washington.

Pete's ski shop is the local store, but their prices on boots usually seem to be pretty high.

Thanks for the recommendations...I'm still looking!


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 13, 2005)

Josh784 said:
			
		

> I'm in Walla Walla, WA.



Hey, isn't that were the Ace Novelty Company is located?


----------



## Josh784 (Dec 14, 2005)

I haven't heard of Ace Novelty, but it's possible.

I went into my local ski shop yesterday to try on some boots.  They didn't really have what I was looking for, but I did get a pretty good feel for what brand and size to go for.  The guy I worked with was very helpful...he had me try on some 27.5 Salomon Performa 7.5s ad $300.  Took out the liner, had me move my foot forward and checked behind the heel - the 27.5s got the OK.  When I tried them on with the liners in, they felt very good but my front toe was slightly painfully pressed against the front of the boot.  When bending my knees forward, it was still touching.  I tried on some 28.0's and this problem was eliminated.  The boots still felt very comfy, if somewhat loose in the heel.

A few hours ago I ordered a pair of 2005 X Wave 9 28.0 size.  Locally they only had the 7.5's, the next step up being around $500.  I spend about $350 for the X Wave 9's brand new.  I'm hoping the size is right, all indications point to it being a good fit.  I plan on taking them into the ski shop once I get them to have them fit the liners.  The only concern I have is that I was wearing a pretty thick sock when I tried on boots in the store, but it sounds like the X Wave 9's will have a thinner liner than the Performas, so that could make up for it.  I wish I didn't have to do so much guesswork, but I hardly have any options locally.

As far as skis, I am leaning toward Head Monster I.M. 75s (2005 model) in 170cm.  I would love to get the 06 72's, but can't really afford it.

Josh


----------



## RossiSkier (Dec 15, 2005)

Josh784 said:
			
		

> I haven't heard of Ace Novelty, but it's possible.



Daffy Duck dressed as a salesman in _The High and the Flighty_ (1956) was working for the Ace Novelty Company. 


_Pardon me sir, let me introduce myself. I represent the Ace Novelty Company of WalaWala Washington, dispensers of rib-tickling practical jokes for all occasions._

http://sean.chittenden.org/mirrors/www.barbneal.com/wav/ltunes/daffy/Daffy16.wav


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 15, 2005)

I ski on the IM75.  Demanding ski.  Very powerful and smooth.  I might suggest starting with the IM70...a step down and a bit cheaper.  Though if you're in Washington, you're not far from K2 and they might have some good holdovers.


----------



## Josh784 (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm considering shelling out some extra cash for the I.M 72...seems to be a very versatile ski that would do everything I would ever want it to.

Do you think it's worth the extra cash?


----------

